# Do you own more than one snowboard/ski jacket?



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

if so, how many?


----------



## FL_Boarder (Oct 28, 2011)

3 jackets. A 15k/10k regular, 10k/10k backup, and a 2.5k/2.5k closet hanger unless a friend decides to try out the sport/addiction.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Since i started to ride 12 months a year I have gotten alot more "jackets" probably 10ish for different scenarios


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep. 3 - a Quiksilver Gore-Tex shell and two Sessions softshell hoodies


----------



## sclogger (Dec 3, 2013)

4 - 20k/20k Shell, 10k/10k Insulated, 8K/5k Loaner, and a spring Jacket that has yet to make it to the mountain. Do vests count?


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

6 jackets and 4 pants. 
I like buying a little something new every year and I rarely sell stuff. Started buying a second set of outerwear after riding one day in the rain and was riding again the next day. Everything was soaked so I got a back up set. I really only wear 2 of my jackets and 3 of the pants. Of what I wear I'm not sure of the numbers just know when I wear them. Planet Earth pant are a light pant for when it's warm. Sessions denim pant are my go to pant I normally wear and love them. The last are my Oakley corduroy pant that are for very cold days because they are extremely warm.
For my jackets on warm days I have 2 water resistant Burton hoodies made for riding. Then have a Planet Earth and Oakley jacket I switch between. Wear the Planet Earth one most.

Have another oakley jacket that's just a shell that is real slick looking. Wear that for good as a casual jacket.


----------



## Ten (Apr 17, 2011)

Got about 8 jackets and 6 pants. Mad really as I only get away 2/3 trips a year but there is just so much cool looking shit every season


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Volcom Lando TDS (gore-tex) For nasty weather
Mammut Slope down jacket - For super cold days
EMS Helix Anorak shell (neoshell) Backcountry hiking
Columbia peak 2 peak shell (omni-dry) Backcountry hiking
Marmot soft shell 

Got all my angles covered

:blink::dunno::icon_scratch::yahoo::dizzy::yahoo:


----------



## Jlad134 (Dec 6, 2012)

*Take off your pants and jacket*

I got 4 jackets a million sweatshirts I wear but only 1 pair of pants -_-
Four square jacket, DC jacket, RedSox jacket, and a Bruins jacket/jersey. Then my 3 or 4 main sweatshirts and 2 fake Celtic Jerseys lol. 

Somehow I match them all with my one pair of pants..:yahoo:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

4 jackets and 4 pants seem to favor 686 Jacket and cargo pants.


----------



## FR4NKY (Oct 30, 2013)

I have four jackets I use. My wife just stole my Oakley shell so it looks like I have three now.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

4 Jackets, really only wear two. Both are arcteryx and one is for resort riding and one is for back country.


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

Oops...didn't anticipate people could own more than 4 jackets...:dunno::bowdown: don't think I can change the poll now...

I am researching to buy a new jacket to replace my old and ugly one...I find it hard to find a good looking, lightweight, warm, durable and not too expensive one

when I look at a jacket, I will wonder how long it takes for me to get tired of it before it worn out? :dizzy:


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

campfortune said:


> Oops...didn't anticipate people could own more than 4 jackets...:dunno::bowdown: don't think I can change the poll now...
> 
> I am researching to buy a new jacket to replace my old and ugly one...I find it hard to find a good looking, lightweight, warm, durable and not too expensive one
> 
> when I look at a jacket, I will wonder how long it takes for me to get tired of it before it worn out? :dizzy:


Shells + layers. Bored of the color, style? Replace the shell, benefit from already owning different layers. That is why I used to have so many jackets. One for each temp. Now I just have a bunch of different layers. I also have a different shell for back country. It gets more abuse and is a different style to accommodate gear (big pockets).


----------



## dgonzvlez (Dec 30, 2013)

I have 2 jackets, and 2 pairs of pants.. A 686 tech fleece for warmer days. And then I have a 10,000MM Durashell Burton Varsity Jacket. As for pants, I have Burton white collection pants, and a pair of Analog pants. Multiple pants for variation


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Had 3 jackets but sold 2 recently. Only wear my Airblaster Jed jacket now. I have a bit of gear addiction and have decided to tame it a bit.


----------



## BoardChitless (Mar 11, 2013)

Ten said:


> Got about 8 jackets and 6 pants. Mad really as I only get away 2/3 trips a year but there is just so much cool looking shit every season


Classic!!!!

There is a ton of cool chit every season... couldn't have written a better story than your post Ten, pretty much have a couple pants, but a lot of jackets like you.

How many boards you rippin?

Even sadder, I may now get a 2nd & 3rd board when I just bought a new Bataleon last year(from my previous '97 Ride Timeless) and I only go 2-4x/year. Too many boards out there that are the chit, might poke at some deals soon - looking at a smaller sled for the NorthEast climate in particular.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

2 sets of pants and jackets. My first set from Special Blend. and my second set that is Burton 2L Goretex. I only use the Burton stuff while boarding. The Special Blend stuff is for shoveling snow or loaning to friends.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

1 Winter jacket that I use most of the time (it's about 10 years old)
1 Spring jacket that I use second most
1 Replacement winter jacket that I never use cause I love the 10 year old jacket too much!
1 Ski patrol jacket that I just got, it's mostly a shell but very well made


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

Can't vote since I have 5

686 smarty (x2, Black with white pin stripe and a gray one wth blue highlight)
Quicksilver
Special Blend
Lib Tech

I had more, but sold them....


----------

